

Nothing like this will be built again - zizee
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/rants/nothing-like-this-will-be-buil.html

======
zizee
A fascinating account of a special access tour of an operational Advanced Gas
Cooled nuclear reactor (AGR).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_gas-
cooled_reactor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_gas-cooled_reactor)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torness_nuclear_power_station](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torness_nuclear_power_station)

